# Eventually....I want one of these!



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have always wanted a western spotted skunk, and eventually I am going to get one. Are they cute or what!!!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww they ARE cute. I used to have a friend who had a skunk... I have a picture somewhere of me holding it. I was absolutly in LOVE with it. 
As I understand it they can live out and about in the house just like a cat or a dog and are easy to litter train. Dont think I could talk hubby into one now though... he's made that we've got so many animals (and one more on the way) as it is. He just shakes his head and goes along with it but I know I am at the limit of his tolerance. I don't dare even bring up pets at the moment lol.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think ther are so adorable! Unfortunately, they are illegal in TX. Isn't that the dumbest thing? People (morons, IMO) keep large exotic cats as pets(they even found a bengal tiger dead beside the freeway in Dallas a few years ago), but a little skunk is illegal.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I think ther are so adorable! Unfortunately, they are illegal in TX. Isn't that the dumbest thing? People (morons, IMO) keep large exotic cats as pets(they even found a bengal tiger dead beside the freeway in Dallas a few years ago), but a little skunk is illegal.


That is so cute my mom wants a skunk for a pet. 

Yes the laws are stupid !! we can't have ferrets in CA but in every pet shop they have ferret supplies lol


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait just one minute here Wonder What are you hiding from us now? What is on the way


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> Wait just one minute here Wonder What are you hiding from us now? What is on the way


Not a two legger if thats what you're asking. Assuming all goes well a ferret is on the way.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Ferrets are so cool! I can totally see Moose and a Ferret playing and chasing each other hahaha.

Skunk, I don't think I could handle a skunk... lol, or a cat really for that matter.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Make sure you get that scent gland removed. 
We've owned orphan skunks before and I have
been sprayed in the eyes before, it sucks. :crying:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL sorry dont mean to laugh but lol! That is kinda funny lol! Ok, sorry...ok, I am going to be researching breeders after I decide to get one, they should neuter/spay and descent just like a ferrett breeder


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder if there are any skun forums out there... Off to invistigate


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL!! I had not even thought about that yet! Good Idea.....So now I see what WonderPup wonders about LOL! JK!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Well... soooooo I searched for skunk forums and wouldn't you know it 99% of the sites I came up with had to do with drugs.... Dear dear... I only found one decent one and it wasn't specific to any one pet, it just happened to have an exotics section where somebody had posted about skunks. Hummm. So thats how I spent a couple of hours of my day ROFL, to hot here to do anything else.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL!!!! How could a spotted skunk have ANYTHING to do with DRUGS! LMAO!!!!!! Wow I guess they will find any way they can to try to "cover" their tracks these days LOL!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

seriously try it, just type skunk forum in a search engine.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

WonderPup, I noticed your new avatar in a different thread and commented on it there, but in case you do not see that one just wanted to say, I sure do like it. Both of your poodles are looking great.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awww thankyou Fuz, I had those done at a dog show a few weeks back. I have all the origionals on CD from the photographer. I need to edit a couple and post them in the pic section  I need to order prints from the photographer too, but I also always get all the raw photos on CD so I can play with them myself lol.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> LOL!!!! How could a spotted skunk have ANYTHING to do with DRUGS! LMAO!!!!!! Wow I guess they will find any way they can to try to "cover" their tracks these days LOL!!!!


Yeah it's funny now looking back on it but at the time I thought
I was going to be blind, lol.


----------

